# Did anyone else get an Oberon Holiday catalog?



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised to get an Oberon Holiday catalog in the mail today. My husband was wanting Christmas ideas so I think I'll have to leave it where he can find it, with lots of things circled of course.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I got one yesterday. There are lots of beautiful things in there.


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

I got one!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I got one, too!
Be sure to check out the interesting message on the back page!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I got one too! I thought the cover was pretty!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally got mine today - gorgeous stuff! Since it is the Holiday 2009 catalog I was expecting to see a DaVinci "e-reader" cover in a new color that we voted on in this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14520.msg277993.html#msg277993. I haven't gone to the website yet to see if it is there. Maybe if Patrizia is around, she can give us an update.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

No! And this household bought 6 of them this year!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ugh- no, I haven't gotten one yet either and I have bought a total of 3 Oberons since February!!!


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I got mine and I'm loving their jewelry


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my catalog.... we've bought three covers and a business card holder from them.  I see another two covers that are on my Wish List..... and I do love their jewelry too!!  Let's face it.... their stuff is all wonderful!!  My covers just keep getting better the more I use them.  Oberon can't be beat IMHO!!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I got one.  It is a bad, bad thing.  I threw it away.  (That's the story I told my husband and I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the catalog on Monday.  I'm sure the rest of you who have purchased their products will get it soon.  Nice to have, since their products are favorites of mine, but it's not a big deal besides the promotion code for free shipping on $100 plus orders.  It doesn't show all the designs that are on the web site.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been in Providence RI since last Thursday, so maybe I've got one sitting at home awaiting my return (& who knows when that will be-next week sometime I expect)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got mine Monday and it's a beautiful catalog.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

check out the post on the new website and contest, just added today..


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> No! And this household bought 6 of them this year!


Ah Ha! I did get one! Wifey got to it first and wasn't sharing.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

still nothing in my mailbox... I ordered 3 times (and everytime more than just one item) since last April, and still nothing. Do you think the mailman took it because he was blown away by all the gorgeous stuff on it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You never know!  You might email Oberon customer service and ask them for another catalog, that yours seems to be lost!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know if I got one or not. I'm out of town as usual and my husband is to. I won't be home until the 13th, so I'll have to wait to see it if it comes.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I would love to have one,too,but I only ordered once and it would be quite expensive for them tosend it to Germany...
I am still hopeful!
And afraid that it would be really bad for my bank account if they did send me a catalog


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Neo said:


> still nothing in my mailbox... I ordered 3 times (and everytime more than just one item) since last April, and still nothing. Do you think the mailman took it because he was blown away by all the gorgeous stuff on it?


The last time I placed an order there was an option of the processing screen asking if I wanted to be on their maiing list. I checked yes. Maybe that had something to do with it. You can go to the account settings on the Oberson site and see if you have it checked yes or no, maybe that will help?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Tana928 said:


> I got mine and I'm loving their jewelry


 My hair is finally long enough to wear the crane hair clip I bought a while ago so I am going to buy myself a new one for Christmas! What I REALLY want is the dragon but I doubt that I have the patience to grow my hair long enough to use that one...

Patrisha


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I sent them an e-mail asking if they could mail me a catalog and got one a few days later. Very nice! I hope to be a customer soon! =)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I sent an email requesting a catalog last week (I think) letting them know that I think my husband purchased a cover for my upcoming birthday.  Well, the holiday catalog arrived Friday and hopefully my cover will be arriving on Tuesday.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I sent an email and quickly received the holiday catalog   Absolutely goregous covers  

I'm very close to ordering..... either the butterfly or wave as from reading these seem to have a thinner profile and softer feel then the other wrap around covers.

Need to make a decision to protect my naked K2


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Somewhere I saw a notice from Oberon that they are going on vacation at some point in December.  Does anyone remember when that is?


----------

